# Can anyone make a new host from carbon steel to house an existing light?



## Southpaw1969 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Is there a modder/machinist out there who can make me a new body to house the guts of a light I have out of carbon steel, which will be finished with gun bluing?

This is a unique project that would be best done in PM. Please PM me if you or someone you know is interested and can do this. 

Thanks- will give more details in PM.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 20, 2015)

Carbon steel is pretty rough on tooling, of course it can be done, but won't be cheap. I think Photon Fanatic still offers this:

http://photonfanatic.com/CustomLights.html

What is the original flashlight? It must be wonderful for you to want to reuse the components.


----------



## Southpaw1969 (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually, it's not that great of a flashlight, but it has another feature I want. If you want to know, PM me. I'm not being secretive, it's due to some bizarre rule here. 

If I can find someone who can just make a relatively basic body that simply accommodates a few small components along with an upgraded light engine, I'll be set. It really is something any of these guys should be able to do.

The body will basically be something between a Haiku & one of Mac's tri-edc's- no crazy machining, no intricate detail. I actually want it to look somewhat industrial & Spartan.


----------

